

Why 'The Blond Girl' in CompSci matters - lunatech
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenrosenbaum/2012/03/28/why-the-blond-girl-in-compsci-matters/

======
ariannasimpson
Perhaps it should be gender blind, but I'd still like to see more women in the
field..

